# CPT code for subgaleal fluid collection?



## punkyboo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been looking at this procedure note for a week and am totally stumped, so I thought I'd put this out for suggestions. This fluid sampling was drawn by one of my surgeons to rule out meningitis.

Brief procedure note:
The skin was prepped with betadine prior to the bicoronal incision. I introduced a 23-gauge butterfly needle into the subgaleal space. approximately 10 mL of fluid was removed for cell counts, differential, gram stain, and culture. The needle was removed. There were no complications.

I considered using 10140, but it's not a hematoma, seroma, or fluid collection. I also considered using 10021, but something tells me that's not correct, either. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

~Kat


----------



## punkyboo (Jul 2, 2013)

bump bump


----------

